# ScoTTish EASTER meet!



## Hev

I know, I know, I know!!! It's not even Christmas yet and I'm thinking about Easter!!!  

Well, my excuse is....... we all have busy diaries :?

For those of you who have been to a ScoTTish weekend meet before, more of the usual............ for those of you who have NEVER made it along yet, make sure you come to this one. I can guarantee a) good company b) loads of laughs c) brill driving roads d) fantastic food (hrmm, 'car-crash-pud' may have to make an appearance!).

*UPDATED 13th DECEMBER!*

Confirmed date: Saturday 7th - Sunday 8th April 2007 (Monday too for those who fancy a long long weekend )

Confirmed location: a return to the Drummond Hotel at St. Fillans on Loch Earn http://www.thedrummondhotel.co.uk/index.html

Cost: Â£39 per person per night for bed and breakfast

How to book: Telephone the hotel 01764 685212 and quote the TT Owners Club .....they will be looking for Â£10 per person per night deposit

The ploy is to meet around lunch-time on the Saturday (although I am aware that some will probably meet on the Friday :wink
<EDIT>
Meet at Baxters in Blackford around 1pm - lunch is at 1.30pm








Turn into the carpark, turn right at the roundabout and follow to the end (hopefully keeping everyone together)

I wonder what escapades will make it onto the forum on our return :lol:

As usual, I'll keep this first post up to date since these threads have the potential to go off-topic regularly! :lol:

So who is first?
Hev  
Wallsendmag (2)  in a MK2 Coupe! :roll: 
Jac-in-a-Box (2)  
trev (2)  
ObiWan (2)  
MonTheFish (and RugRats (and Anna) )  
DonaldC (maybe)
phope  
mlarner (2)  
Mr & Mrs Star Performance (2)  
Matthew (Customer Service Manager, Aberdeen Audi) - Saturday only.... co-pilot will be Jim (also of Aberdeen Audi Aftersales Team fame)
purplequeen (2)  
jock  
missTTopless  
CapnOats (& Asmodeous) :roll:  
Clan Currie (1 DELIGHTFUL adult, 2 delightful kids & JC!) :-* oh and another MK2 - getting common these things!
Helen (newbie & not on the forum yet...... soon will be)  
slg (4!)   
rabvtec [smiley=fireman.gif]

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Can I be first to say ,I don't know :lol: checking my diary though


----------



## Wallsendmag

Bu****r long weekend the weekend before ,might be able to get some holidays though.Would the week before Easter not be cheaper :wink:


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> Bu****r long weekend the weekend before ,might be able to get some holidays though.Would the week before Easter not be cheaper :wink:


Well don't do anything drastic at the moment.................. still trying to get hold of the hotel .........I'll know more in the morning hopefully 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

And I promise I won't wash all weekend


----------



## trev

on call, evelyn's on check in you must have the date's we are working :wink:


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> And I promise I won't wash all weekend


we will bring our rubber ring's :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> on call, evelyn's on check in you must have the date's we are working :wink:


 :? 
I don't beliiiiiiiive it!

Hev x


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> on call, evelyn's on check in you must have the date's we are working :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :?
> I don't beliiiiiiiive it!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

neither do we :lol: :lol: :lol: 
just checking to see if you want us to bring up the rear :lol:


----------



## Hev

Of course I want you to sweep up the stragglers! :lol: .......... Don't worry, slg will give you a shove if he is coming :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> Of course I want you to sweep up the stragglers! :lol: .......... Don't worry, slg will give you a shove if he is coming :twisted:
> 
> Hev x


well put our name's down Hev please


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I want you to sweep up the stragglers! :lol: .......... Don't worry, slg will give you a shove if he is coming :twisted:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> well put our name's down Hev please
Click to expand...

Yeaaaaaaahhhhh   

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Haven't said anything yet - but see we're on the list!

OK then 

D and J xx


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Haven't said anything yet - but see we're on the list!
> 
> OK then
> 
> D and J xx


Call it telepathy! 

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't said anything yet - but see we're on the list!
> 
> OK then
> 
> D and J xx
> 
> 
> 
> Call it telepathy!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Or telephony :wink: 

D


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> Of course I want you to sweep up the stragglers! :lol: .......... Don't worry,* slg will give you a shove if he is coming* :twisted:
> 
> Hev x


Ooooohhhhhhh....... :roll:

Saucer of milk, table 2 :-*


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I want you to sweep up the stragglers! :lol: .......... Don't worry,* slg will give you a shove if he is coming* :twisted:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooohhhhhhh....... :roll:
> 
> Saucer of milk, table 2 :-*
Click to expand...

Is that a yes from you too?  :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## Hev

1st post updated 

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

You can put us down but we will need a reminder in about 3 months or so :lol:


----------



## Hev

Added  .............. although do you seriously think I'll need to remind you????? A ScoTTish weekend meet thread in the events section? It'll never fall off the first page :lol:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

I've heard that Jae is going to expire them once they get past 50 pages :lol:


----------



## Hev

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Don't woryy, that will still leave another 45 to read through :wink:


----------



## Hev

3 months .......................... less than 50 pages .....................!!!!!!  :roll: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

and 5 on the cruise :lol:


----------



## Hev

........... good point :lol:

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT

make that seven! im going to move heaven and earth to get to this one! :roll:


----------



## Hev

KammyTT said:


> make that seven! im going to move heaven and earth to get to this one! :roll:


I think you should! :wink: ........... added!

I hope everyone is giving the hotel a buzz 

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Don't move earth anywhere we cannot find it and I fo rone wont be contacting any hotels yet, they will be flooded with calls


----------



## Wallsendmag

ObiWan said:


> Don't move earth anywhere we cannot find it and I fo rone wont be contacting any hotels yet, they will be flooded with calls


Don't mention flooding


----------



## ObiWan

wallsendmag said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't move earth anywhere we cannot find it and I fo rone wont be contacting any hotels yet, they will be flooded with calls
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mention flooding
Click to expand...

Sorry........ it kinda slipped out


----------



## trev

ObiWan said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't move earth anywhere we cannot find it and I fo rone wont be contacting any hotels yet, they will be flooded with calls
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mention flooding
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry........ it kinda slipped out
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: like it (sorry Andy / Vall)


----------



## Wallsendmag

Holidays are in we are no longer checking the diary :wink:


----------



## Hev

................. 1st post updated :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Good choice of weeks the toon are away on Saturday home on easter Monday


----------



## ObiWan

wallsendmag said:


> Good choice of weeks the toon are away on Saturday home on easter Monday


Will it really matter by then :?: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

ObiWan said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice of weeks the toon are away on Saturday home on easter Monday
> 
> 
> 
> Will it really matter by then :?: :wink:
Click to expand...

Of course just like last year a late run for European Glory


----------



## ObiWan

wallsendmag said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice of weeks the toon are away on Saturday home on easter Monday
> 
> 
> 
> Will it really matter by then :?: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course just like last year a late run for European Glory
Click to expand...

I suppose Owen might even be on the subs bench by then :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

ObiWan said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice of weeks the toon are away on Saturday home on easter Monday
> 
> 
> 
> Will it really matter by then :?: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course just like last year a late run for European Glory
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose Owen might even be on the subs bench by then :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davyrest

put me down as a maybe depends where i am and what im doing ?????? :? :?


----------



## MonTheFish

family room booked


----------



## Wallsendmag

MonTheFish said:


> family room booked


I knew we had to do something today :?


----------



## trev

MonTheFish said:


> family room booked


better get the finger out, has the kid's calmed down yet :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev

MonTheFish said:


> family room booked


 Twin room booked  loch view :wink:


----------



## MonTheFish

trev said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> family room booked
> 
> 
> 
> better get the finger out, has the kid's calmed down yet :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

they have only asked about 20 times today if we are going up to see you. Later on seems to mean an hour later to them!!!!


----------



## trev

MonTheFish said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> family room booked
> 
> 
> 
> better get the finger out, has the kid's calmed down yet :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they have only asked about 20 times today if we are going up to see you. Later on seems to mean an hour later to them!!!!
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: -- been on the phone to Barry getting a price for you on monday


----------



## ValTT

I've just rung the hotel and booked a twin room, no mention of any water views :?


----------



## ObiWan

ValTT said:


> I've just rung the hotel and booked a twin room, no mention of any water views :?


Bet the phones were tapped :wink:


----------



## DonaldC

Hi Hev,

Put me down for a maybe. I have to check my diary as I will be going in for surgery next year and might be off work for a few months and unable to drive! :?

But I should at least have my 2nd mark II TT by then and things going well will want to take it for a long drive. Loch Earn is a lovely location! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Cheers
Donald


----------



## Hev

No problem Donald  ......... fingers crossed ...... I promise we won't get your new car too dirty :twisted: 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

DonaldC said:


> Hi Hev,
> 
> Put me down for a maybe. I have to check my diary as I will be going in for surgery next year and might be off work for a few months and unable to drive! :?
> 
> But I should at least have my 2nd mark II TT by then and things going well will want to take it for a long drive. Loch Earn is a lovely location! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Cheers
> Donald


Wahey I wont be the odd one out :wink: (at least not with the car)


----------



## ObiWan

wallsendmag said:


> DonaldC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hev,
> 
> Put me down for a maybe. I have to check my diary as I will be going in for surgery next year and might be off work for a few months and unable to drive! :?
> 
> But I should at least have my 2nd mark II TT by then and things going well will want to take it for a long drive. Loch Earn is a lovely location! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Cheers
> Donald
> 
> 
> 
> Wahey I wont be the odd one out :wink: (at least not with the car)
Click to expand...

No fighting though MKI n MKII :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev

round one :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

trev said:


> round one :lol:


You know me I don't fight ,flood yes fight no :lol:


----------



## trev

You know me I don't fight ,flood yes fight no :lol:[/quote]










go on you know you want to :lol:


----------



## AberdeenAudi

Hi all, long time no speak etc.

I'll see if I can bring the MKII Roadster as it is due to come to us in March. Might also see if I can bring a Technician along to explain a few of the more technical details of the model to everyone aswell.

I'll speak more nearer to the time but I'll explore the possibilities of making it more than a static demo but will keep you posted.

Happy new year to everyone 

Matthew


----------



## Wallsendmag

MkIIs are ganging up now :wink:


----------



## Hev

Excellent Matthew................. <hmmm, temptation >

And here was me gonna post a pic of some tumbleweed 

Hev x


----------



## phope

put me down as a definite...I will sort out the hotel in the morning 

Even though I will be in my Golf GTI by then


----------



## Hev

phope said:


> put me down as a definite...I will sort out the hotel in the morning
> 
> Even though I will be in my Golf GTI by then


Consider yourself a definate  ............. don't worry, you can keep the back company!

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## phope

Hev said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> 
> put me down as a definite...I will sort out the hotel in the morning
> 
> Even though I will be in my Golf GTI by then
> 
> 
> 
> Consider yourself a definate  ............. don't worry, you can keep the back company!
> 
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

or be way in front  8)


----------



## slg

phope said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phope said:
> 
> 
> 
> put me down as a definite...I will sort out the hotel in the morning
> 
> Even though I will be in my Golf GTI by then
> 
> 
> 
> Consider yourself a definate  ............. don't worry, you can keep the back company!
> 
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or be way in front  8)
Click to expand...

You have to get past Hev first....she has the widest 150 TT I've seen for a while..... :wink:


----------



## phope

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> You have to get past Hev first....she has the *widest* 150 TT I've seen for a while..... :wink:


Urmmmm, I'm taking THAT as a compliment and a typing error!!!

Hev x


----------



## phope

but with Hev-NavÂ®, I'm sure you'll lead the way!


----------



## Hev

phope said:


> but with Hev-NavÂ®, I'm sure you'll lead the way!


 :-*

Hev x


----------



## mav696

Lindsey and I are thinking about this one as it is my Birthday on the 7th, need to make sure the mk1's outnumber the mk2's


----------



## Wallsendmag

mav696 said:


> Lindsey and I are thinking about this one as it is my Birthday on the 7th, need to make sure the mk1's outnumber the mk2's


Sounds like a plan ,its Vals birthday on the 8th ,wish I could bring a MkI ....nah not really


----------



## trev

Sounds like a plan ,its Vals birthday on the 8th

are the drink's on you then :wink: {not water though}


----------



## Wallsendmag

trev said:


> Sounds like a plan ,its Vals birthday on the 8th
> 
> are the drink's on you then :wink: {not water though}


Two Birthdays in one weekend  Why do I keep getting asked about water


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan ,its Vals birthday on the 8th
> 
> are the drink's on you then :wink: {not water though}
> 
> 
> 
> Two Birthdays in one weekend  Why do I keep getting asked about water
Click to expand...

no more from me andy :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan ,its Vals birthday on the 8th
> 
> are the drink's on you then :wink: {not water though}
> 
> 
> 
> Two Birthdays in one weekend  Why do I keep getting asked about water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no more from me andy :roll:
Click to expand...

I might have to ask some questions about bathroom fitting though :wink:


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan ,its Vals birthday on the 8th
> 
> are the drink's on you then :wink: {not water though}
> 
> 
> 
> Two Birthdays in one weekend  Why do I keep getting asked about water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no more from me andy :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I might have to ask some questions about bathroom fitting though :wink:
Click to expand...

  that's like giving whisky to the red indian's :lol: 
give us a call if you need a hand :wink:


----------



## B16TTC

Hev, 
We are coming up for this weekend and have booked the hotel for Saturday & Sunday nights.
:?: Any ideas about the activites planned yet?
 Really looking forward to it

Mervyn & Natalie 
Hampshire (454m away according to multimap)


----------



## trev

mlarner said:


> Hev,
> We are coming up for this weekend and have booked the hotel for Saturday & Sunday nights.
> :?: Any ideas about the activites planned yet?
> Really looking forward to it
> 
> Mervyn & Natalie
> Hampshire (454m away according to multimap)


hope you have a good trip up Mervyn & Natalie, will be nice to see you


----------



## Hev

mlarner said:


> Hev,
> We are coming up for this weekend and have booked the hotel for Saturday & Sunday nights.
> :?: Any ideas about the activites planned yet?
> Really looking forward to it
> 
> Mervyn & Natalie
> Hampshire (454m away according to multimap)


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Going with the wait and see strategy at the moment 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Looks like activities will include cake and jelly and ice cream :lol:


----------



## mav696

wallsendmag said:


> Looks like activities will include cake and jelly and ice cream :lol:


How many candles will Val need, We might get discount on a bulk buy as I need a hell of a lot now. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

mav696 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like activities will include cake and jelly and ice cream :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> How many candles will Val need, We might get discount on a bulk buy as I need a hell of a lot now. :lol:
Click to expand...

I could tell you but I'd have to kill you 8) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev

Hi Folks
Is it ok for Jim & his wife (star performance ) to pop along to the meeting on saturday night? cheer's trev


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> Hi Folks
> Is it ok for Jim & his wife (star performance ) to pop along to the meeting on saturday night? cheer's trev


Of course it is........ the more the merrier! 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Are skirts optional for the dinner?


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> Are skirts optional for the dinner?


Only for the girlies.......... compulsary for the boys! :twisted: 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are skirts optional for the dinner?
> 
> 
> 
> Only for the girlies.......... compulsary for the boys! :twisted:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are skirts optional for the dinner?
> 
> 
> 
> Only for the girlies.......... compulsary for the boys! :twisted:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...











Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are skirts optional for the dinner?
> 
> 
> 
> Only for the girlies.......... compulsary for the boys! :twisted:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Oooohhh................... :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are skirts optional for the dinner?
> 
> 
> 
> Only for the girlies.......... compulsary for the boys! :twisted:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooohhh................... :wink:
Click to expand...

Are you bringing the barge then? :wink:


----------



## slg

wallsendmag said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are skirts optional for the dinner?
> 
> 
> 
> Only for the girlies.......... compulsary for the boys! :twisted:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooohhh................... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you bringing the barge then? :wink:
Click to expand...

With amount of rain we're having, a barge may be useful...

:wink:

(can't believe the amount of rain we're having just now - it's ok for you, you're used to lots of water)


----------



## Wallsendmag

slg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are skirts optional for the dinner?
> 
> 
> 
> Only for the girlies.......... compulsary for the boys! :twisted:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooohhh................... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you bringing the barge then? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With amount of rain we're having, a barge may be useful...
> 
> :wink:
> 
> (can't believe the amount of rain we're having just now - it's ok for you, you're used to lots of water)
Click to expand...

Not so much rain here but the wind is unbelieveable (sp) can't think what you mean :wink: :-*


----------



## slg

It's windy here aswell. Still not been able to get our ridge tiles put on after the New Year gales! :? Not much fun on the golf course with the wind either, although it's great for the long drives when it's behind you


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Folks
> Is it ok for Jim & his wife (star performance ) to pop along to the meeting on saturday night? cheer's trev
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is........ the more the merrier!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Hi Hev udate page one :wink: Jim & his wife got booked in for the saturday night ( in the honeymoon suite :lol: )


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Folks
> Is it ok for Jim & his wife (star performance ) to pop along to the meeting on saturday night? cheer's trev
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is........ the more the merrier!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Hev udate page one :wink: Jim & his wife got booked in for the saturday night ( in the honeymoon suite :lol: )
Click to expand...

Your wish is my command 

Hev x


----------



## davyrest

Hi 
Looks like i wont be able to be at the easter meet. Was hoping to have sold my business and have some time off , but sadly not got the right offer in . I will update you if the situation changes


----------



## KammyTT

whats the shedule for saturday then hev? anything planned? how can you top the archery, skydiving perhaps :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

I would think it will revolve around drive,eat drive,drink eat drink ,its 3 months away whats the hurry?


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> I would think it will revolve around drive,eat drive,drink eat drink ,its 3 months away whats the hurry?


 ......... and a test drive of Andy's car :wink:


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> I would think it will revolve around drive,eat drive,drink eat drink ,its 3 months away whats the hurry?


Pretty much sums it up................ although I have a little _extra_ plan in the early organising stages for the Saturday night :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

If its anything to do with ferrets and haggis count me out :wink:


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> If its anything to do with ferrets and haggis count me out :wink:


Urmmmmm, can I ask what YOU are thinking about? Or does it fall into the category of 'too much information'?!!!

<disclaimer> no animals will be harmed (drowned or otherwise) in this escapade 

Hev x


----------



## davidg

wallsendmag said:


> If its anything to do with ferrets and haggis count me out :wink:


----------



## Hev

Name that film in one!

'A Fish Called Mag'

:lol:  :-*

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Do we get to finish dessert this time?


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> Do we get to finish dessert this time?


Depends how many cars are involved in 'car-crash pud' 

Hev x


----------



## Hev

<cough>



Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> <cough>
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x


bad cough that Hev - should go to the pharmacy for that.... :wink:


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> <cough>
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> bad cough that Hev - should go to the pharmacy for that.... :wink:
Click to expand...

Know one? 

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> <cough>
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> bad cough that Hev - should go to the pharmacy for that.... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Know one?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Not a good one though...not much help :roll:


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> <cough>
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> bad cough that Hev - should go to the pharmacy for that.... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Know one?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a good one though...not much help :roll:
Click to expand...

Oh well, guess I'll have to ask at work in the morning  

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> <cough>
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> bad cough that Hev - should go to the pharmacy for that.... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Know one?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a good one though...not much help :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh well, guess I'll have to ask at work in the morning
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

I'll think about you working while I'm on the golf course :roll:

Have fun.


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> I'll think about you working while I'm on the golf course :roll:
> 
> Have fun.


 :x - 6 day working weeks are a killer 

Hev x
<on the other hand, I don't see the point freezing my butt off, chasing a wee ball about a big field - only to end up back where you started!>


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll think about you working while I'm on the golf course :roll:
> 
> Have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> :x - 6 day working weeks are a killer
> 
> Hev x
> <on the other hand, I don't see the point freezing my butt off, chasing a wee ball about a big field - only to end up back where you started!>
Click to expand...

Kind of similar to freezing your butt off standing on a couple of planks of wood to go down a hill - only to end up back where you started! :wink:


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll think about you working while I'm on the golf course :roll:
> 
> Have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> :x - 6 day working weeks are a killer
> 
> Hev x
> <on the other hand, I don't see the point freezing my butt off, chasing a wee ball about a big field - only to end up back where you started!>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kind of similar to freezing your butt off *standing* on a couple of planks of wood to go down a hill - only to end up back where you started! :wink:
Click to expand...

You are missing an important point there................ I suspect I'll not be standing!  ..............pics at the meet 

Hev x


----------



## davyrest

Might be able to attend the weekend. Had an offer for the business which depending on contract and survey would hopefully mean im free. The only problem is i cant bookk accomodation until i know for sure


----------



## tonydawson

met some of you in the Duthie Park last Sunday. Have a new mark 2 TT Coupe --very nice too !! The weekend sounds great --if at 54 I am not too old to come along and enjoy myself. How many are likely to be coming along?


----------



## KammyTT

it was nice to meet you tony, everyone is welcome, im only 26 so i feel young and the mrs kammy is only 20 so we feel odd but that shouldnt make a difference.


----------



## Wallsendmag

davyrest said:


> Might be able to attend the weekend. Had an offer for the business which depending on contract and survey would hopefully mean im free. The only problem is i cant bookk accomodation until i know for sure


I've got a tent


----------



## Hev

tonydawson said:


> met some of you in the Duthie Park last Sunday. Have a new mark 2 TT Coupe --very nice too !! The weekend sounds great --if at 54 I am not too old to come along and enjoy myself. How many are likely to be coming along?


Tony, brill to see ya!  Shame you couldn't stay longer.

Nobody is too old for our weekend away............. and all you need to pack is a sense of humour :lol: . Make sure you get yourself booked at the hotel (and post on here when you do get booked so I can add you to the list).

I always keep the first post of the thread up to date with numbers and routes etc. since these threads tend to go on and on and on and on and on and...... :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> tonydawson said:
> 
> 
> 
> met some of you in the Duthie Park last Sunday. Have a new mark 2 TT Coupe --very nice too !! The weekend sounds great --if at 54 I am not too old to come along and enjoy myself. How many are likely to be coming along?
> 
> 
> 
> Tony, brill to see ya!  Shame you couldn't stay longer.
> 
> Nobody is too old for our weekend away............. and all you need to pack is a sense of humour :lol: . Make sure you get yourself booked at the hotel (and post on here when you do get booked so I can add you to the list).
> 
> I always keep the first post of the thread up to date with numbers and routes etc. since these threads tend to go on and on and on and on and on and...... :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

How come we aren't in red (not my favourite colour) on page one with our MKII Coupe :wink:


----------



## Hev

Happy? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## saint

Hev said:


> Happy? :roll:
> 
> Hev x


I am thanks - wanna buy my TTR? :roll: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> Happy? :roll:
> 
> Hev x


Of course we have just won 3-1 away from home in Europe [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy? :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> I am thanks - wanna buy my TTR? :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

Don't YOU start! :roll: ........... i've been tempted with 2 different coupes and your roadster ............... <I must resist, I must resist, I must resist>

Hev x


----------



## purplequeen

Hi Hev
How you doing?
Do you remember us - Claire and Chris from Bo'ness (purple TT)? Sorry we've not been around, been doing domestic stuff like house-buying and getting married (last Sept, I'm now Mrs Smith!). 
But hope to get back on track with the car and pay it some luvvin attention - and I WILL join the club 

Please add our names to the list and we'll call the hotel tomorrow. It's Chris's birthday on the 2nd April so this will be my treat for him!

Looking forward to seeing you all again,

Cheers
Claire and Chris
(aka Mr & Mrs Smith)
xx


----------



## saint

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy? :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> I am thanks - wanna buy my TTR? :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't YOU start! :roll: ........... i've been tempted with 2 different coupes and your roadster ............... <I must resist, I must resist, I must resist>
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

I'll give you a good price  And it will love you longtime :roll:


----------



## KammyTT

looking forward to seing everyone again and everyone, hev can you please check with the hotel if they have any "snippets" :lol:


----------



## Hev

purplequeen said:


> Hi Hev
> How you doing?
> Do you remember us - Claire and Chris from Bo'ness (purple TT)? Sorry we've not been around, been doing domestic stuff like house-buying and getting married (last Sept, I'm now Mrs Smith!).
> But hope to get back on track with the car and pay it some luvvin attention - and I WILL join the club
> 
> Please add our names to the list and we'll call the hotel tomorrow. It's Chris's birthday on the 2nd April so this will be my treat for him!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you all again,
> 
> Cheers
> Claire and Chris
> (aka Mr & Mrs Smith)
> xx


Excellent Claire!  ................Oh and congratulations [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Consider yourself added   

Hev x
(and I remember you )


----------



## davyrest

looks like you can remove the "?" from my name as ive sold the business will contact the hotel tomorrow , hope they still have rooms


----------



## John C

Hrm, thinking about it... will need to see what is happening that weekend, we are all of to Morzine on the Tue. Might give the hotel a buzz and see what family rooms thay have left.


----------



## Hev

Daveyrest ~ yaaaaaaay!  - question mark removed!



John C said:


> Hrm, thinking about it... will need to see what is happening that weekend, we are all of to Morzine on the Tue. Might give the hotel a buzz and see what family rooms thay have left.


You are gonna be busy tomorrow........ phoning the hotel AND last minute packing............. GET A BLOOMING MOVE ON! ............. 1 sleep to go 

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> Daveyrest ~ yaaaaaaay!  - question mark removed!
> 
> 
> 
> John C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hrm, thinking about it... will need to see what is happening that weekend, we are all of to Morzine on the Tue. Might give the hotel a buzz and see what family rooms thay have left.
> 
> 
> 
> You are gonna be busy tomorrow........ phoning the hotel AND last minute packing............. GET A BLOOMING MOVE ON! ............. 1 sleep to go
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Enjoy yourself Hev (try not to break anything!) :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Morzine ? what happened to California?


----------



## saint

wallsendmag said:


> Morzine ? what happened to California?


That's tomorrow


----------



## purplequeen

Yayyyy - that's our room booked for the Saturday night - looking forward to it and meeting everyone


----------



## Hev

Guess where I am?      ............. oh, and Mr C too  :wink:

                

Hev x


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> Guess where I am?      ............. oh, and Mr C too  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x


Falkirk ???????? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess where I am?      ............. oh, and Mr C too  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Falkirk ???????? :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

Nope :roll: 

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess where I am?      ............. oh, and Mr C too  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Falkirk ???????? :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

On yer ar*e? :wink: 

D


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess where I am?      ............. oh, and Mr C too  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Falkirk ???????? :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Ooo it's guess were Hev is it Stirling ? :wink:


----------



## davyrest

i say arbroath


----------



## saint

OMG - we obviously don't breed an intelligent bunch up here do we. We''l atleast no Sherlock Holmes!!

BTW my guess is - Dumbarton.


----------



## John C

FFS Obvious! She is here, saw her just 10 mins ago.

BTW it's only 11:55am here :wink:


----------



## saint

Yeah - and there is nothing you can do when I've told you that I've taken early delivery of your car :twisted:

BTW - 2nd guess, since Hev said Mr C - she's reformed The Shamen and they are currently doing a pub tour of some backwater country or something umm yeah whateva.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Got to be Galashields then 8)


----------



## davyrest

Was on the phone to the drummond hotel today.The lady i chatted to was concerned that not many people had booked rooms. i cant book untill next week when contracts are signed and sealed


----------



## trev

davyrest said:


> Was on the phone to the drummond hotel today.The lady i chatted to was concerned that not many people had booked rooms. i cant book untill next week when contracts are signed and sealed


mind your grey T-shirt Davey :wink: :roll:


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> Got to be Galashields then 8)


that's too close Andy :wink: not enough pub's their :wink:


----------



## davyrest

Grey T Shirt ?


----------



## phope

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess where I am?      ............. oh, and Mr C too  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Falkirk ???????? :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On yer ar*e? :wink:
> 
> D
Click to expand...

probably making snow angels :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

ER


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> they are currently doing a pub tour of some backwater country or something umm yeah whateva.


<hic> the view over the beer was stunning!!!

You should see how much we filled the people carrier with for Â£50 :twisted: [smiley=cheers.gif]

Wallsendmag ~ ER indeed!! <hmph!>

Hev x


----------



## Hev

phope said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess where I am?      ............. oh, and Mr C too  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Falkirk ???????? :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On yer ar*e? :wink:
> 
> D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> probably making snow angels :lol:
Click to expand...

Tomorrow Darling, tomorrow! :roll: - let us get our bearings first! (BTW, JC was incredibly brave yesterday.......... handed me a paper map and told me to navigate )

Hev x


----------



## trev

[JC was incredibly brave yesterday.......... handed me a paper map and told me to navigate )

 is the man mad ? giving you a map :wink:


----------



## John C

Found her!


----------



## saint

JC says that's Hillend........ hrm...... somehow I think he's telling porkies - am sure it's not Glenshee so it must be the rejeuvenated Aviemore.


----------



## Wallsendmag

saint said:


> JC says that's Hillend........ hrm...... somehow I think he's telling porkies - am sure it's not Glenshee so it must be the rejeuvenated Aviemore.


Not sure its Scotland there's a shiny thing in the sky. :wink:


----------



## saint

wallsendmag said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> JC says that's Hillend........ hrm...... somehow I think he's telling porkies - am sure it's not Glenshee so it must be the rejeuvenated Aviemore.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure its Scotland there's a shiny thing in the sky. :wink:
Click to expand...

I put that down to glare from a highly polished bald head.


----------



## Wallsendmag

saint said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> JC says that's Hillend........ hrm...... somehow I think he's telling porkies - am sure it's not Glenshee so it must be the rejeuvenated Aviemore.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure its Scotland there's a shiny thing in the sky. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put that down to glare from a highly polished bald head.
Click to expand...

pmsl


----------



## trev

John C said:


> Found her!


So did i !!! top of the slope next to the tree's









:lol: :lol:


----------



## John C

She told me she was going skiing, now we find her in outdoor the pool with fake piles of snow just to prove a point, we all know it is Falkirk outdoor pool photoshopped! FFS, slacker!!


----------



## Hev

Trev ~ :lol: :lol: :lol: (my revenge shall be sweet!)

Mr C ~ !!!....................... in 10 mins you are sooooooooooo dead :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## John C

No the picture I was going to post would have made me sooooooooo dead, I was discrete with your privacy! :twisted:


----------



## Hev

John C said:


> No the picture I was going to post would have made me sooooooooo dead, I was discrete with your privacy! :twisted:


Excuse me, would you mind keeping it to yourself the fact that you have such pics......................... you never know who is mooching about on here :roll: :lol:

BTW, nice pose............









  

Hev x


----------



## saint

Should you two not be out on the piste instead of "surfing" here.

I'm begining to wonder if www.justgiving.com has been nothing more than a front for "give John and Hev a winter holiday" - anyone seen any skiing yet?

(apart from the first posted photo which I have discovered is a scan taken from a local postcard)


----------



## Hev

We thought you would miss us................... so we dutifully returned to keep you company :roll:

lol!









Hev x
(oh, I so know I'm gonna regret this!)


----------



## phope

Hev's been spotted...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Hev

No taxi for me if I respond to that! .................... rats!!!

Grrrrrrrr!!!

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> No taxi for me if I respond to that! .................... *rats!!!*
> 
> Grrrrrrrr!!!
> 
> Hev x


Is it not usually mice? :roll:


----------



## missTTopless

Ok Hev....spill the beans....what is your count up to????   ....you know what I mean!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Hev

SLG ~ don't remind me.....................I have visions of them having a party just now and wrecking the house! 



missTTopless said:


> Ok Hev....spill the beans....what is your count up to????   ....you know what I mean!!!!! :lol:


3!......................... and one of them was coming off the chair-lift 

Hev x


----------



## davyrest

:x I will have to withdraw my name from the easter meet . I have to interviews for jobs down south and they are on the thursday and then monday of the easter meet . So going to stay down with friends . Hope to see you all soon after. You can tell me the gossip or what happened. As long as knowbody floods the place


----------



## Hev

Sorry to hear that Davey....................... good luck on the interview front tho  - not going too far I hope?

Hev x


----------



## davyrest

well would be based outside london ?
Is there as good a club scene in that area


----------



## Wallsendmag

davyrest said:


> :x I will have to withdraw my name from the easter meet . I have to interviews for jobs down south and they are on the thursday and then monday of the easter meet . So going to stay down with friends . Hope to see you all soon after. You can tell me the gossip or what happened. As long as knowbody floods the place


----------



## Wallsendmag

Who let this drift to the second page????


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> Who let this drift to the second page????


forgot about this meeting :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who let this drift to the second page????
> 
> 
> 
> forgot about this meeting :wink:
Click to expand...

Trev are you busy we've got a leaky washing machine :roll: :wink:


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who let this drift to the second page????
> 
> 
> 
> forgot about this meeting :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trev are you busy we've got a leaky washing machine :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

o-no not another flood :roll: :wink: be round later tonight mind their will be a call-out charge :lol: :wink:


----------



## Hev

Hey Folks........................

Just in case anyone is interested:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=83162

Can we put some business their way? 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> Hey Folks........................
> 
> Just in case anyone is interested:
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=83162
> 
> Can we put some business their way?
> 
> Hev x


Is it hard typing with two plaster casts?


----------



## phope

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Folks........................
> 
> Just in case anyone is interested:
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=83162
> 
> Can we put some business their way?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Is it hard typing with two plaster casts?
Click to expand...

'tis ok, they are on my legs 

Hev x


----------



## jock

Hev

Delighted to say that you can now add me to your list of those booked in at the Drummond for Friday and Saturday nights. 8)

Jock


----------



## trev

jock said:


> Hev
> 
> Delighted to say that you can now add me to your list of those booked in at the Drummond for Friday and Saturday nights. 8)
> 
> Jock


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## John C

phope said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Folks........................
> 
> Just in case anyone is interested:
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=83162
> 
> Can we put some business their way?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Is it hard typing with two plaster casts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'tis ok, they are on my legs
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Open posting from Peter's address? This mean you are 'out'?


----------



## Hev

John C said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Folks........................
> 
> Just in case anyone is interested:
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=83162
> 
> Can we put some business their way?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Is it hard typing with two plaster casts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'tis ok, they are on my legs
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Open posting from Peter's address? This mean you are 'out'?
Click to expand...

No point in having secrets :wink:

Hev x


----------



## jock

trev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev
> 
> Delighted to say that you can now add me to your list of those booked in at the Drummond for Friday and Saturday nights. 8)
> 
> Jock
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Thanks for the warm welcome Trev. At least someone noticed my post.

Ahem, good to hear from our local rep, eh??? :lol:

Jock

8)


----------



## Hev

jock said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev
> 
> Delighted to say that you can now add me to your list of those booked in at the Drummond for Friday and Saturday nights. 8)
> 
> Jock
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome Trev. At least someone noticed my post.
> 
> Ahem, good to hear from our local rep, eh??? :lol:
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)
Click to expand...

Oi  ..............page 1 is updated :roll: 
Sorry, have been a tad distracted of late 

Hev x


----------



## John C

Hev said:


> Sorry, have been a tad distracted of late
> 
> Hev x


It's luuuuurve :roll:


----------



## Hev

John C said:



> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, have been a tad distracted of late
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> It's luuuuurve :roll:
Click to expand...

What do you expect after I spent nearly 2 weeks with you! 

Hev x


----------



## saint

Hev said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, have been a tad distracted of late
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> It's luuuuurve :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you expect after I spent nearly 2 weeks with you!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

A complete disdain of all things male.


----------



## jock

Hev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev
> 
> Delighted to say that you can now add me to your list of those booked in at the Drummond for Friday and Saturday nights. 8)
> 
> Jock
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome Trev. At least someone noticed my post.
> 
> Ahem, good to hear from our local rep, eh??? :lol:
> 
> Jock
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)
> 
> 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oi  ..............page 1 is updated :roll:
> Sorry, have been a tad distracted of late
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...


----------



## Wallsendmag

jock said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev
> 
> Delighted to say that you can now add me to your list of those booked in at the Drummond for Friday and Saturday nights. 8)
> 
> Jock
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome Trev. At least someone noticed my post.
> 
> Ahem, good to hear from our local rep, eh??? :lol:
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)
Click to expand...

Not staying Sunday night?


----------



## jock

wallsendmag said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev
> 
> Delighted to say that you can now add me to your list of those booked in at the Drummond for Friday and Saturday nights. 8)
> 
> Jock
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome Trev. At least someone noticed my post.
> 
> Ahem, good to hear from our local rep, eh??? :lol:
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not staying Sunday night?
Click to expand...

Sorry, my liver can't cope with 3 nights these days.

Jock

8) 8)


----------



## trev

jock said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev
> 
> Delighted to say that you can now add me to your list of those booked in at the Drummond for Friday and Saturday nights. 8)
> 
> Jock
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome Trev. At least someone noticed my post.
> 
> Ahem, good to hear from our local rep, eh??? :lol:
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not staying Sunday night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, my liver can't cope with 3 nights these days.
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8) 8)
Click to expand...

stay the 3 nights!!!! drink soft drinks the first night then hit the beer the second night recover the 3 night :lol: :lol:


----------



## jock

Sure!

:lol:


----------



## davyrest

Well been reading the post for the easter meet. Jealous have a great weekend. you never know might see you at the next meet.
Plus dont follow hev to closely unless she has a update hev nav


----------



## Hev

davyrest said:


> Well been reading the post for the easter meet. Jealous have a great weekend. you never know might see you at the next meet.
> Plus dont follow hev to closely unless she has a update hev nav


not visiting??? 

BTW: HevNav has had NO upgrades  :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well been reading the post for the easter meet. Jealous have a great weekend. you never know might see you at the next meet.
> Plus dont follow hev to closely unless she has a update hev nav
> 
> 
> 
> not visiting???
> 
> BTW: HevNav has had NO upgrades  :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

At least Hevnav still works (sort of like ,in a style,as long as you are not in a hurry) unlike Magnav


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well been reading the post for the easter meet. Jealous have a great weekend. you never know might see you at the next meet.
> Plus dont follow hev to closely unless she has a update hev nav
> 
> 
> 
> not visiting???
> 
> BTW: HevNav has had NO upgrades  :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least Hevnav still works (sort of like ,in a style,as long as you are not in a hurry) unlike Magnav
Click to expand...

MagNav didn't take kindly to the swimming lessons tho! 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

His two brothers didn't do any better though without any help.Even Magnav worked the next day.


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> His two brothers didn't do any better though without any help.Even Magnav worked the next day.


  
washing machine this time?

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

I didn't touch them honest,maybe they died from neglect


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> I didn't touch them honest,maybe they died from neglect











MagNav ~ were you feeling unloved? 

Hev x


----------



## jock

Hev

What's the programme then oh super organiser?

Jock

8)


----------



## CapnOats

Good day folks!

Just popping a quick note in to say that myself and photographing co-pilot will be seeing you all as we've finally confirmed rooms at the hotel!

Took about a week to get it all arranged for some reason, but that's us sorted!

So what's the plan? When are we all meeting cos us Highlanders will have to get an early start compared to the 'locals'!

Mike,
CapnOats


----------



## jock

What plan?

Jock

8)


----------



## CapnOats

jock said:


> What plan?


I know, I know!

but I though it might be nice for a change!


----------



## KammyTT

im looking forward to a good day, we can only manage the saturday im afraid but it should still be fun! so hev whats the plans? what crazy things have you got planned for us then :roll:.


----------



## trev

jock said:


> What plan?
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)


 Egg hunting !!!!! :wink: ( you got the most last time Davey's kid's never got any) :lol:


----------



## jock

Shame, they were smashing!
:lol: 
Jock

8)


----------



## A3DFU

jock said:


> Shame, they were smashing!
> :lol:
> Jock
> 
> 8)


And half of them had melted in the sunshine :roll:


----------



## Hev

Good grief, you lot are a nightmare! :roll:

Was going for a rekkie today but the weather forecast was not good  ................ heading up later in the week for a mooch about.

The Easter Egg Hunt is compulsary 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> Good grief, you lot are a nightmare! :roll:
> 
> Was going for a rekkie today but the weather forecast was not good  ................ heading up later in the week for a mooch about.
> 
> The Easter Egg Hunt is compulsary
> 
> Hev x


We'll bring the ears 8)


----------



## CapnOats

Do I not get added to the front page list then?

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

CapnOats said:


> Do I not get added to the front page list then?
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Ask for a special colour I did 8)


----------



## CapnOats

wallsendmag said:


> Ask for a special colour I did 8)


Oh, in that case I want black to match my car.....

Hey wait a minute!


----------



## Wallsendmag

CapnOats said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask for a special colour I did 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, in that case I want black to match my car.....
> 
> Hey wait a minute!
Click to expand...

 :roll: :lol:


----------



## Hev

CapnOats said:


> Do I not get added to the front page list then?
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]  [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]












:roll:

Hev x


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief, you lot are a nightmare! :roll:
> 
> Was going for a rekkie today but the weather forecast was not good  ................ heading up later in the week for a mooch about.
> 
> The Easter Egg Hunt is compulsary
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> We'll bring the ears 8)
Click to expand...

They are Val's...................... how dare you de-ear her!  :lol:

Hev x


----------



## jock

How and when did MissTTopless sneak in under me - so to speak?

Jock

:lol:


----------



## slg

jock said:


> How and when did MissTTopless sneak in under me - so to speak?
> 
> Jock
> 
> :lol:


Wishfull thinking there me thinks! :roll:


----------



## trev

Oh, in that case I want black to match my car.....

Hey wait a minute![/quote]

Cheer's mike got the c.d today [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## CapnOats

trev said:


> Cheer's mike got the c.d today [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Nae probs!

And to all the folks with CDs now, please don't reply to the address on the slip - that'd be my work, not my house!


----------



## trev

CapnOats said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheer's mike got the c.d today [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Nae probs!
> 
> And to all the folks with CDs now, please don't reply to the address on the slip - that'd be my work, not my house!
Click to expand...

could do with some cheap timber for the extension :lol:


----------



## CapnOats

trev said:


> CapnOats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheer's mike got the c.d today [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Nae probs!
> 
> And to all the folks with CDs now, please don't reply to the address on the slip - that'd be my work, not my house!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> could do with some cheap timber for the extension :lol:
Click to expand...

Well, give us some sizes and *ahem* I'll see what I can do...

:wink: [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :wink:


----------



## trev

CapnOats said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CapnOats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheer's mike got the c.d today [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Nae probs!
> 
> And to all the folks with CDs now, please don't reply to the address on the slip - that'd be my work, not my house!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> could do with some cheap timber for the extension :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, give us some sizes and *ahem* I'll see what I can do...
> 
> :wink: [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :wink:
Click to expand...

good lad will see you at the meeting :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

trev said:


> CapnOats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CapnOats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheer's mike got the c.d today [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Nae probs!
> 
> And to all the folks with CDs now, please don't reply to the address on the slip - that'd be my work, not my house!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> could do with some cheap timber for the extension :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, give us some sizes and *ahem* I'll see what I can do...
> 
> :wink: [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good lad will see you at the meeting :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

we need some plumbing *cough*cough*


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CapnOats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CapnOats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheer's mike got the c.d today [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Nae probs!
> 
> And to all the folks with CDs now, please don't reply to the address on the slip - that'd be my work, not my house!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> could do with some cheap timber for the extension :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, give us some sizes and *ahem* I'll see what I can do...
> 
> :wink: [smiley=thumbsup.gif] :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good lad will see you at the meeting :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we need some plumbing *cough*cough*
Click to expand...

 :lol: see you when you come up andrew


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> we need some plumbing *cough*cough*


    :lol: - state the obvious!

Hev x


----------



## John C

JRLJ coming.


----------



## phope

John C said:


> JRLJ coming.


yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!

Hev x


----------



## saint

phope said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> 
> JRLJ coming.
> 
> 
> 
> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

So that's the secret of Phope then.......Phope is Hev's alter ego leading to the conclusion - Hev is a transvestite!!! And here was me thinking Phope was actually a bloke..... well.... you catch the drift.


----------



## phope

bloody women...pinching my login


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John C said:
> 
> 
> 
> JRLJ coming.
> 
> 
> 
> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that's the secret of Phope then.......Phope is Hev's alter ego leading to the conclusion - Hev is a transvestite!!! And here was me thinking Phope was actually a bloke..... well.... you catch the drift.
Click to expand...

Alter ego????? I have enough problems being Hev without adding to the voices in my head!  

Hev x


----------



## Hev

phope said:


> bloody* womAn*...pinching my login


Think sa|nt needs to see that!

The choice was a) turf him off and log in myself b) turn on MY laptop c) post anyway cos otherwise I was gonna be late for work! 

Hev x


----------



## Hev

*BULLETIN*

Just confirmed that 'Car-Crash Pud' hotel is now booked for the Saturday night      <yum yum>

Hev x


----------



## slg

<cough> better put another 4 on your list! <cough>


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> <cough> better put another 4 on your list! <cough>


Bad cough you've got there :roll: ..................... added 

Hev x


----------



## CapnOats

Hev said:


> ..................... added
> 
> Hev x


Are all the folks on the front page actually confirmed???

That makes like forty folk!

What's the most that's ever made it to one of these shindigs?


----------



## John C

Hev, Ruth Is pissed off, if she's going to be described as an adult on the list, she at least wants to be a 'delightful' adult to go with our 'delightful' kids.

And another bloody thing - Wallsendmag is not the only one going to turn up in a MkII.

Wooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooo!


----------



## Hev

CapnOats said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..................... added
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Are all the folks on the front page actually confirmed???
> 
> That makes like forty folk!
> 
> What's the most that's ever made it to one of these shindigs?
Click to expand...

Looks like the majority will be there  

Getting worried about the Easter Egg Hunt tho 

I suspect this is gonna be the biggest yet 

Hev x


----------



## Hev

John C said:


> Hev, Ruth Is pissed off, if she's going to be described as an adult on the list, she at least wants to be a 'delightful' adult to go with our 'delightful' kids.
> 
> And another bloody thing - Wallsendmag is not the only one going to turn up in a MkII.
> 
> Wooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooo!


OFFS! - let me go change it! :lol: AND another MK2 - when is the baby due?

Hev x


----------



## John C

lol, ta hun! :-*

TT arrives tomorrow, should pick up Sat


----------



## Hev

John C said:


> TT arrives tomorrow, should pick up Sat


you are gonna be unbearable on Friday night! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## John C

lol - forgot about that, fair point!


----------



## slg

Anybody staying on the Friday night?


----------



## slg

Hev - why the 4!  ?

You surprised that we're going to be there again? :-*

Monthefish - when are you going up?


----------



## Wallsendmag

slg said:


> Anybody staying on the Friday night?


Jock is ,we are staying halfway


----------



## slg

wallsendmag said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody staying on the Friday night?
> 
> 
> 
> Jock is ,we are staying halfway
Click to expand...

Who would be mad enough to put up with you? :wink:


----------



## MonTheFish

slg said:


> Hev - why the 4!  ?
> 
> You surprised that we're going to be there again? :-*
> 
> Monthefish - when are you going up?


We are going up saturday morning at some point...still to find out who else is going up for the mini cruise


----------



## slg

MonTheFish said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev - why the 4!  ?
> 
> You surprised that we're going to be there again? :-*
> 
> Monthefish - when are you going up?
> 
> 
> 
> We are going up saturday morning at some point...still to find out who else is going up for the mini cruise
Click to expand...

Mini cruise - sounds good to me.

What time & where do you want to meet?
(I'll be the one in the grey barge!)


----------



## Wallsendmag

I'm sure we (we are staying with Trev) could arrange to meet up somewhere


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> I'm sure we (we are staying with Trev) could arrange to meet up somewhere


Getting the west wing ready for you, hope you dont mind :wink:


----------



## slg

Just give him a tent in the back garden :wink:


----------



## trev

slg said:


> Just give him a tent in the back garden :wink:


 good thinking no water tap's out their for him to leave on :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev

OK, bit more...............

Saturday
Meet at Baxters place (Blackford) around 1pm - aiming for lunch at 1.30pm









They have a good sized car park - as you enter the car park, turn right at the mini roundabout and head towards the end.

Popped into the hotel yesterday and they mentioned that they still have rooms left................. if you have not booked, get it done soon............. they will be releasing the rooms I originally set aside ............ so get your finger out!

Mini cruise from Stirling services anyone??? MTF? slg? JC?

Hev x


----------



## jock

Hev

I am confused. Where is lunch on the Saturday? Are you meeting at Blackford and then driving to the hotel for lunch or is the lunch at Blackford? I will be at the hotel on the Friday night.

Jock

8)


----------



## Hev

Lunch at Baxters in Blackford  .................. probably get to the hotel around back of 4pm

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> Lunch at Baxters in Blackford  .................. probably get to the hotel around back of 4pm
> 
> Hev x


Can you repeat that in English?? Heard that saying when I worked in Berwick didn't understand it then either


----------



## jock

What sort of place is Baxters?

Jock
8)


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch at Baxters in Blackford  .................. probably get to the hotel around back of 4pm
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Can you repeat that in English?? Heard that saying when I worked in Berwick didn't understand it then either
Click to expand...

 :roll: 
Lunch will be served within the buildings belonging to Baxters. The building itself is located in Blackford. We will be served the aforementioned lunch at or around the time of 1.30pm. I anticipate our arrival at the hotel in St. Fillans to be near the time of 4pm 

Hev x


----------



## Hev

jock said:


> What sort of place is Baxters?
> 
> Jock
> 8)


Baxters............. as in yummy strawberry jam 

Hev x


----------



## jock

Is that the Baxters soup people?

Jock

8)


----------



## Hev

jock said:


> Is that the Baxters soup people?
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)


Got it in one :-*

Hev x


----------



## slg

Going to need to meet someone to find out where to go for lunch!!


----------



## jock

Is this a tour of the factory, Hev?

.... and free cans of cockaleekie?

Jock

8)


----------



## Hev

jock said:


> Is this a tour of the factory, Hev?
> 
> .... and free cans of cockaleekie?
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)


 :roll: - no factory there.............. tis not easy getting somewhere for nearly 40 folk to have lunch  

slg ~ I know where it is 

Hev x


----------



## CapnOats

jock said:


> Is this a tour of the factory, Hev?


I'd be surprised if it was.

One of the guys from my work is obsessed with baxter's soup, so he sent an email to their customer services lady asking how they got their carrots so perfectly diced and if our office could come on a tour of the factory up in Moray.

Apparently, they have a special machine to do the carrots, and health and safety says no factory tours.

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hev

CapnOats said:


> sent an email to their customer services lady asking how they got their *carrots so perfectly diced*


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## CapnOats

Hev said:


> CapnOats said:
> 
> 
> 
> sent an email to their customer services lady asking how they got their *carrots so perfectly diced*
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

I admit, I was paraphrasing there, but I'll print out the emails if no one believes me!


----------



## Wallsendmag

I saw enough diced carrots in Aviemore


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> I saw enough diced carrots in Aviemore


Synchronised swimming team?

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a tour of the factory, Hev?
> 
> .... and free cans of cockaleekie?
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: - no factory there.............. tis not easy getting somewhere for nearly 40 folk to have lunch
> 
> slg ~ I know where it is
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

That just fills me with confidence! :wink:


----------



## CapnOats

And the award for least useful map in the world ever goes to...










Baxter's

Could do with a bigger dot I reckon.


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a tour of the factory, Hev?
> 
> .... and free cans of cockaleekie?
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: - no factory there.............. tis not easy getting somewhere for nearly 40 folk to have lunch
> 
> slg ~ I know where it is
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That just fills me with confidence! :wink:
Click to expand...

How can I go wrong????............HevNav AND a co-pilot 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

At least I know we need to go north


----------



## slg

wallsendmag said:


> At least I know we need to go north


You would think so, but if you meet up with Hev you'll be going South, North, West & East all at the same time!


----------



## CapnOats

slg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least I know we need to go north
> 
> 
> 
> You would think so, but if you meet up with Hev you'll be going South, North, West & East all at the same time!
Click to expand...

Well, we'll be heading south.

So if you see a black TT zooming past you in the opposite direction, it's time to turn around.


----------



## slg

CapnOats said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least I know we need to go north
> 
> 
> 
> You would think so, but if you meet up with Hev you'll be going South, North, West & East all at the same time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, we'll be heading south.
> 
> So if you see a black TT zooming past you in the opposite direction, it's time to turn around.
Click to expand...

Been there, done that & got the T-shirt - that was the last time we followed Hev. :roll:


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> CapnOats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least I know we need to go north
> 
> 
> 
> You would think so, but if you meet up with Hev you'll be going South, North, West & East all at the same time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, we'll be heading south.
> 
> So if you see a black TT zooming past you in the opposite direction, it's time to turn around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been there, done that & got the T-shirt - that was the last time we followed Hev. :roll:
Click to expand...











Hev x


----------



## jock

Yes, I am the one that had to chase her from the back of the convoy to tell her that she was driving East, not West!

Isn't that the reason the term Hevnav was created?

Jock

8)


----------



## Hev

jock said:


> Yes, I am the one that had to chase her from the back of the convoy to tel her that she was drving East, not West!
> 
> Isn't that the reason the term Hevnav was created?
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)


Things have moved on now.................. tis now:
HevNavÂ®
:lol:

jock to the rescue that day  

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Magnav has been replaces with the waterproof version Valnav (paper version)


----------



## John C

Thank God the MkII has got SatNav+ and I'll bring the TomTom One just for good measure.

Anyone care to follow me?


----------



## CapnOats

CapnOats said:


> paraphrasing there, but I'll print out the emails if no one believes me!


Question:
http://www.capnoats.com/forum/Question.pdf

Answer:
http://www.capnoats.com/forum/Answer.pdf

My favorite parts are:
1. That it was "Carl", a guy who asked the question, but the reply is addressed to Ms. obviously thinking "Carol" or similar. :lol: 
2. They actually gave it an official reference number. As if we would ever need to quote it in some sort of future correspondence?


----------



## VeeDubDan

What's the script for day trippers?! I'm up to my neck in work and working weekends, but might be able to blag Saturday to myself!


----------



## Hev

VeeDubDan said:


> What's the script for day trippers?! I'm up to my neck in work and working weekends, but might be able to blag Saturday to myself!


Day-trippers are more than welcome 

Matthew is day-tripping in a MK2 roadster from Aberdeen Audi (mini convoy?). Aim for Blackford at 1pm for lunch, wee drive, hotel (the bar will feature :roll, dinner is booked for 8/8.30pm (in the infamous 'car-crash pud' hotel).

******ATTENTION LADIES*******
It has now been decided that the dress-code for the Saturday evening will be posh frocks (well there is that grand staircase to make an entrance on again). 
(not compulsary of course but it will give us a chance to be girlie [smiley=gorgeous.gif] - feather boas(?), I have some tiaras but my stocks are reducing so if you've got one, bring it! ))

Hev x


----------



## VeeDubDan

Hev said:


> Matthew is day-tripping in a MK2 roadster from Aberdeen Audi


Bet it's red!! They had two sitting in the showroom this week. A fully loaded Dolphin Grey coming in at Â£41k and a Brilliant Red one (which is their demo).


----------



## MonTheFish

tell me a time for Stirling and I'll sort out a meeting time for me and Stuart at the usual place on Saturday?


----------



## Hev

MonTheFish said:


> tell me a time for Stirling and I'll sort out a meeting time for me and Stuart at the usual place on Saturday?


12 noon at Stirling Services?............... giving time for bleathering, waiting on stragglers :lol:

Anyone else for Stirling Services?

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish

so how does 11:30 sound at Strathclyde park then Stuart?


----------



## jock

MonTheFish said:


> so how does 11:30 sound at Strathclyde park then Stuart?


Is that you making a date with Stu for tonight?

Jock

:lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

ooh err missus :roll:


----------



## VeeDubDan

MonTheFish said:


> so how does 11:30 sound at Strathclyde park then Stuart?


You're not Dogging again are you?! :? :lol: :lol:


----------



## AberdeenAudi

VeeDubDan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew is day-tripping in a MK2 roadster from Aberdeen Audi
> 
> 
> 
> Bet it's red!! They had two sitting in the showroom this week. A fully loaded Dolphin Grey coming in at Â£41k and a Brilliant Red one (which is their demo).
Click to expand...

Depends on which one we have in stock when the day comes - I bet the dolphin grey one sells at the 11th hour 

We will be bringing two cars as I am heading south after the event as I've got a large bill to settle for our house in England - gas installations don't come cheap  One will definately be a MKII TTR and the other one will definately not be an RS4 (before you ask Hev :wink: ) - I'll see what I can dig out.


----------



## slg

MonTheFish said:


> so how does 11:30 sound at Strathclyde park then Stuart?


Should be able to get a round of golf in before then. :roll:


----------



## jock

Plan for Sunday, Hev?

Jock

8)


----------



## slg

Is this meeting being put on the TTOC website calender aswell?

(or is that only for the Southerners?) :roll:

As the ladies are wearing their frocks - what's the gents attire for the evening? (although I think I've already decided!)


----------



## jock

Kilt again, Stu?

Jock

8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

Where can I buy a skirt ??


----------



## jock

A skirt shop??

Jock

:lol:


----------



## MonTheFish

Stuart going to have to pass on meeting up on saturday...I'll get you guys up there at lunchtime.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?p=917193#917193


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Is this meeting being put on the TTOC website calender aswell?
> 
> (or is that only for the Southerners?) :roll:


It WAS on...................maybe I should pic the brains of the Webmaster (or whatever his title is)  :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Hev

jock said:


> Plan for Sunday, Hev?
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)


Who are you kidding?????.............it's taken me long enough to sort out Saturday :lol: ................ only thing I can guarantee is the Easter Egg Hunt 

Hev x


----------



## jock

Hev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plan for Sunday, Hev?
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you kidding?????.............it's taken me long enough to sort out Saturday :lol: ................ only thing I can guarantee is the Easter Egg Hunt
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Hev

That's not good enough, we must have a plan for Sunday. How will we know when we are finished? :lol:

Jock

8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

jock said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plan for Sunday, Hev?
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you kidding?????.............it's taken me long enough to sort out Saturday :lol: ................ only thing I can guarantee is the Easter Egg Hunt
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hev
> 
> That's not good enough, we must have a plan for Sunday. How will we know when we are finished? :lol:
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)
Click to expand...

The finish will be when you have an egg in your hand ,get yerself booked in for the Sunday night.


----------



## jock

I can have an egg for breakfsat!!!

Jock

:lol:


----------



## purplequeen

Hev said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell me a time for Stirling and I'll sort out a meeting time for me and Stuart at the usual place on Saturday?
> 
> 
> 
> 12 noon at Stirling Services?............... giving time for bleathering, waiting on stragglers :lol:
> 
> Anyone else for Stirling Services?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Hi Hev

Chris and I will be there at Stirling Services for 12 noon. Can you PM me your mobile number in case we're held up for whatever reason, wouldn't want you hanging around.

cu all soon,
claire n chris


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hey we were in Scotland the last couple of days and again it didn't rain 8) Thats at least twice we've been and its been dry.It was like a summers day in Inverness yesterday


----------



## CapnOats

wallsendmag said:


> Hey we were in Scotland the last couple of days and again it didn't rain 8) Thats at least twice we've been and its been dry.It was like a summers day in Inverness yesterday


It's been like that since Saturday and was still good today. Hoping it'll be good for tomorrow so I get a nice run home.

How come you're this far up the country?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Caponata said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey we were in Scotland the last couple of days and again it didn't rain 8) That's at least twice we've been and its been dry.It was like a summers day in Inverness yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> It's been like that since Saturday and was still good today. Hoping it'll be good for tomorrow so I get a nice run home.
> 
> How come you're this far up the country?
Click to expand...

We are on holiday this week and have loads of free travel left so ....up to Aberdeen across to see Nessy stay overnight then back home .I have to say the scenery is gorgeous when you have time to look at it :wink:


----------



## missTTopless

Hi Guys. Look forward to seeing you all on Saturday night


----------



## VeeDubDan

I've just realised I'm going to be on call that weekend, so even a day trip is out of the question!! 

Guess I'll have to wait for another meet!!


----------



## trev

VeeDubDan said:


> I've just realised I'm going to be on call that weekend, so even a day trip is out of the question!!
> 
> Guess I'll have to wait for another meet!!


Know how you feel just finished a week on call :wink:


----------



## AberdeenAudi

Right then folks - mixed news from Aberdeen.

Firstly, we may not be able to bring a TTR MKII with us so apologies should this be the case.

However (on the brighter side), subject to any last minute issues, we will have a 07 plate RS4 Avant with us 

I will keep you updated and both Jim and myself look forward to seeing you on Saturday.

Matthew


----------



## Wallsendmag

AberdeenAudi said:


> Right then folks - mixed news from Aberdeen.
> 
> Firstly, we may not be able to bring a TTR MKII with us so apologies should this be the case.
> 
> However (on the brighter side), subject to any last minute issues, we will have a 07 plate RS4 Avant with us
> 
> I will keep you updated and both Jim and myself look forward to seeing you on Saturday.
> 
> Matthew


I've seen enough of the MkII anyway much rather see the RS4 :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Rides in a MkII a Â£10 a time :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

CD of the V6 sound Â£5 each :wink:


----------



## AberdeenAudi

If a TT Roadster is not available, are there any other cars anyone really wants to see - please note that the R8 and A5/S5 have yet to hit these shores (at least in demo form) and therefore cannot make the trip :wink:

I'd much rather bring a second car that people want to see, as opposed to a car that is of no interest to anyone attending.


----------



## AberdeenAudi

wallsendmag said:


> CD of the V6 sound Â£5 each :wink:


How much does that make V8 sound clips? :wink:


----------



## AberdeenAudi

AberdeenAudi said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> CD of the V6 sound Â£5 each :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> How much does that make V8 sound clips? :wink:
Click to expand...

If fact there is a new S6 in the car park awaiting collection - anyone for a soundbite of a V10?


----------



## Wallsendmag

AberdeenAudi said:


> AberdeenAudi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> CD of the V6 sound Â£5 each :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> How much does that make V8 sound clips? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If fact there is a new S6 in the car park awaiting collection - anyone for a soundbite of a V10?
Click to expand...

I'd say Â£8 and Â£10 :lol:


----------



## AberdeenAudi

wallsendmag said:


> AberdeenAudi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AberdeenAudi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> CD of the V6 sound Â£5 each :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> How much does that make V8 sound clips? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If fact there is a new S6 in the car park awaiting collection - anyone for a soundbite of a V10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say Â£8 and Â£10 :lol:
Click to expand...

We've got a few W12 A8 customers in the area - looking through phone book and seeing who I can call 

Just got to consider the overheads with the cases and labels...


----------



## Wallsendmag

AberdeenAudi said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AberdeenAudi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AberdeenAudi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> CD of the V6 sound Â£5 each :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> How much does that make V8 sound clips? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If fact there is a new S6 in the car park awaiting collection - anyone for a soundbite of a V10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say Â£8 and Â£10 :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've got a few W12 A8 customers in the area - looking through phone book and seeing who I can call
> 
> Just got to consider the overheads with the cases and labels...
Click to expand...

Now we are taking 8) Do you need a partner to promote the soundtracks :wink:


----------



## John C

wallsendmag said:


> Rides in a MkII a Â£10 a time :lol:


or Â£15 for a new one! :wink:


----------



## Hev

AberdeenAudi said:


> However (on the brighter side), subject to any last minute issues, we will have a 07 plate RS4 Avant with us


Bags first go    :wink: ................I'm WELL over-due a test-drive..........me-thinks Mr Hev will be playing in a TTR instead of his usual Goof chariot :twisted: :twisted: :-*

Hev x


----------



## phope

Hev said:


> AberdeenAudi said:
> 
> 
> 
> However (on the brighter side), subject to any last minute issues, we will have a 07 plate RS4 Avant with us
> 
> 
> 
> me-thinks Mr Hev will be playing in a TTR instead of his usual Goof chariot :twisted: :twisted: :-*
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Me??? in a poverty spec car?? never!


----------



## Hev

phope said:


> Me??? in a poverty spec car?? never!


hmphhh!
_<thinking of a suitably witty reply>_

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev you need a new car, beat the waiting list only Â£40k :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

John C said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rides in a MkII a Â£10 a time :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> or Â£15 for a new one! :wink:
Click to expand...

More fun when its well run in :wink:


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> Hev you need a new car, beat the waiting list only Â£40k :lol:


DON'T YOU START!!! - JC and saint have already tried to sell me their cars........... I must resist, I must resist :roll: ........... and as for Mr Hev, well he is trying to talk me into a diesel!!! :evil: :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> Mr Hev, well he is trying to talk me into a diesel!!! :evil: :roll:
> 
> Hev x


Nooooooooooooooooooooooo dont do it


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Hev, well he is trying to talk me into a diesel!!! :evil: :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo dont do it
Click to expand...

Don't worry, I am strong!......... I can resist!............. but feel free to give him abuse next weekend  <tee hee>

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Hev, well he is trying to talk me into a diesel!!! :evil: :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo dont do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, I am strong!......... I can resist!............. but feel free to give him abuse next weekend  <tee hee>
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

unless its a 3.0 v6 TT diesel :wink:


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Hev, well he is trying to talk me into a diesel!!! :evil: :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo dont do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, I am strong!......... I can resist!............. but feel free to give him abuse next weekend  <tee hee>
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unless its a 3.0 v6 TT diesel :wink:
Click to expand...

hrmmmm, now you are talking  .................. although HE was thinking Passat and red for good measure :x :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Hev, well he is trying to talk me into a diesel!!! :evil: :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo dont do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, I am strong!......... I can resist!............. but feel free to give him abuse next weekend  <tee hee>
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unless its a 3.0 v6 TT diesel :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hrmmmm, now you are talking  .................. although HE was thinking Passat and red for good measure :x :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Might as well buy an E class Merc :wink:


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Hev, well he is trying to talk me into a diesel!!! :evil: :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo dont do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, I am strong!......... I can resist!............. but feel free to give him abuse next weekend  <tee hee>
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unless its a 3.0 v6 TT diesel :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hrmmmm, now you are talking  .................. although HE was thinking Passat and red for good measure :x :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might as well buy an E class Merc :wink:
Click to expand...

............. and a pipe and baffies!

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Hev, well he is trying to talk me into a diesel!!! :evil: :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo dont do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, I am strong!......... I can resist!............. but feel free to give him abuse next weekend  <tee hee>
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unless its a 3.0 v6 TT diesel :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hrmmmm, now you are talking  .................. although HE was thinking Passat and red for good measure :x :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might as well buy an E class Merc :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ............. and a pipe and baffies!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Baffies????? babelfish doesn't know that :roll:


----------



## phope

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Hev, well he is trying to talk me into a diesel!!! :evil: :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo dont do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, I am strong!......... I can resist!............. but feel free to give him abuse next weekend  <tee hee>
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unless its a 3.0 v6 TT diesel :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hrmmmm, now you are talking  .................. although HE was thinking Passat and red for good measure :x :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might as well buy an E class Merc :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ............. and a pipe and baffies!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

and have 2.4 children and a dog... :lol:


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Hev, well he is trying to talk me into a diesel!!! :evil: :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo dont do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, I am strong!......... I can resist!............. but feel free to give him abuse next weekend  <tee hee>
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unless its a 3.0 v6 TT diesel :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hrmmmm, now you are talking  .................. although HE was thinking Passat and red for good measure :x :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might as well buy an E class Merc :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ............. and a pipe and baffies!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baffies????? babelfish doesn't know that :roll:
Click to expand...

Old persons slippers :roll: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Thought so :wink:


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> Thought so :wink:


We'll get you mob educated yet! :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Hev

phope said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Hev, well he is trying to talk me into a diesel!!! :evil: :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo dont do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, I am strong!......... I can resist!............. but feel free to give him abuse next weekend  <tee hee>
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unless its a 3.0 v6 TT diesel :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hrmmmm, now you are talking  .................. although HE was thinking Passat and red for good measure :x :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might as well buy an E class Merc :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ............. and a pipe and baffies!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and have 2.4 children and a dog... :lol:
Click to expand...

That's what the Goof is for Darling! :-*

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Hev, well he is trying to talk me into a diesel!!! :evil: :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo dont do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, I am strong!......... I can resist!............. but feel free to give him abuse next weekend  <tee hee>
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unless its a 3.0 v6 TT diesel :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hrmmmm, now you are talking  .................. although HE was thinking Passat and red for good measure :x :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might as well buy an E class Merc :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ............. and a pipe and baffies!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and have 2.4 children and a dog... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what the Goof is for Darling! :-*
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

RS4 Avant?


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Hev, well he is trying to talk me into a diesel!!! :evil: :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo dont do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, I am strong!......... I can resist!............. but feel free to give him abuse next weekend  <tee hee>
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unless its a 3.0 v6 TT diesel :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hrmmmm, now you are talking  .................. although HE was thinking Passat and red for good measure :x :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might as well buy an E class Merc :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ............. and a pipe and baffies!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and have 2.4 children and a dog... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what the Goof is for Darling! :-*
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RS4 Avant?
Click to expand...

I'm trying!!!! New job in work............. :wink:

Hev x


----------



## John C

Hev said:


> I'm trying!!!! New job in work............. :wink:
> 
> Hev x


Did you? Have you? Are you? Well?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Hev, well he is trying to talk me into a diesel!!! :evil: :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo dont do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, I am strong!......... I can resist!............. but feel free to give him abuse next weekend  <tee hee>
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unless its a 3.0 v6 TT diesel :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hrmmmm, now you are talking  .................. although HE was thinking Passat and red for good measure :x :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might as well buy an E class Merc :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ............. and a pipe and baffies!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and have 2.4 children and a dog... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what the Goof is for Darling! :-*
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RS4 Avant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying!!!! New job in work............. :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Come on tell us more :wink: I'm back to my old job after Easter 21 different shifts instead of 2 :?


----------



## rabTT

Hev said:


> Hev
> Wallsendmag (2)  in a MK2 Coupe! :roll:
> Jac-in-a-Box (2)
> trev (2)
> ObiWan (2)
> kammyTT (2)
> The Silver Surfer (depending on shifts :?)
> MonTheFish (and RugRats (and Anna) )
> DonaldC (maybe)
> phope
> mlarner (2)
> Mr & Mrs Star Performance (2)
> Matthew (Customer Service Manager, Aberdeen Audi) - Saturday only, with a MK2 ROADSTER!!! (hopefully :wink.... co-pilot will be Jim (also of Aberdeen Audi Aftersales Team fame)
> purplequeen (2)
> jock
> missTTopless
> CapnOats (& Asmodeous) :roll:
> Clan Currie (1 DELIGHTFUL adult, 2 delightful kids & JC!) :-* oh and another MK2 - getting common these things!
> Helen (2) (newbie & not on the forum yet...... soon will be)
> slg (4!)


----------



## trev

Well done Rab You'll enjoy it


----------



## John C

Ahh Rab - there will be a Condor Mk2 TT trundling through Peebles this afternoon about 1:30 - 2pm taking the long route to Galashiels.

Keep an eye out!


----------



## trev

John C said:


> Ahh Rab - there will be a Condor Mk2 TT trundling through Peebles this afternoon about 1:30 - 2pm taking the long route to Galashiels.
> 
> Keep an eye out!


He'll not see you to busy putting fire's out ( sure he start's them himself)
:wink:


----------



## Hev

rabvtec said:


> Hey, *trev*, *Mon* and *Jac* .. that's me booked in!
> 
> Rab


Yaaaaaay!!
  

Hev x


----------



## Hev

John C said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying!!!! New job in work............. :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Did you? Have you? Are you? Well?
Click to expand...

In a word.......................


*
YES!!! *    
Practice Manager for Perth  
(a tad closer to You-Know-Who but ssshhhhh, just in case he is watching :wink: )

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying!!!! New job in work............. :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Did you? Have you? Are you? Well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a word.......................
> 
> 
> *
> YES!!! *
> Practice Manager for Perth
> (a tad closer to You-Know-Who but ssshhhhh, just in case he is watching :wink: )
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

You trying to drum up business with that last line?


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying!!!! New job in work............. :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Did you? Have you? Are you? Well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a word.......................
> 
> 
> *
> YES!!! *
> *Practice Manager* for Perth
> (a tad closer to You-Know-Who but ssshhhhh, just in case he is watching :wink: )
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Once you've had the practice, then what? :roll:


----------



## John C

Oh Hevster - ya wee star, well done and many congratulations. Really pleased for you! Pint on me next weekend!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying!!!! New job in work............. :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Did you? Have you? Are you? Well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a word.......................
> 
> 
> *
> YES!!! *
> Practice Manager for Perth
> (a tad closer to You-Know-Who but ssshhhhh, just in case he is watching :wink: )
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Congratulations btw


----------



## HOMMER

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Hev, well he is trying to talk me into a diesel!!! :evil: :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo dont do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, I am strong!......... I can resist!............. but feel free to give him abuse next weekend  <tee hee>
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unless its a 3.0 v6 TT diesel :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hrmmmm, now you are talking  .................. although HE was thinking Passat and red for good measure :x :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might as well buy an E class Merc :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> E Class...?
> ............. and a pipe and baffies!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and have 2.4 children and a dog... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what the Goof is for Darling! :-*
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RS4 Avant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying!!!! New job in work............. :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...


----------



## The Silver Surfer

It's been a while since I logged onto the events section.

Firstly, a big CONGRATULATIONS to the Hevster, on the promotion to practice manager. A *BIG* hug from moi. 

Secondly, Andy, I'll bring that Nokia charger adaptor for you on the condition I get a shot of your MKII.  :wink:

Unfortunately, due to work commitments, I'm not going to make it to this one.  (You can relax now, Andy :wink: )

Looks like you're going to get a good turnout for this one, Hev. 

Andy, if you PM me your address, I'll gladly post the charger adaptor out to you. (I've replied to your a PM)


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Once you've had the practice, then what? :roll:


I get a gold star! 

Hev x


----------



## Hev

John C said:


> Oh Hevster - ya wee star, well done and many congratulations. Really pleased for you! Pint on me next weekend!


You're on <hic> 

Thank you for the pats on the back guys   

The Silver Surfer ~  how dare work get in the way!........... Give me their number :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## rabTT

trev said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh Rab - there will be a Condor Mk2 TT trundling through Peebles this afternoon about 1:30 - 2pm taking the long route to Galashiels.
> 
> Keep an eye out!
> 
> 
> 
> He'll not see you to busy putting fire's out ( sure he start's them himself)
> :wink:
Click to expand...

Oi! :roll:

Sorry I would missed you John .. hoped you enjoyed your jaunt - nice neck o tha woods is oor Peebles [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

rabvtec said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh Rab - there will be a Condor Mk2 TT trundling through Peebles this afternoon about 1:30 - 2pm taking the long route to Galashiels.
> 
> Keep an eye out!
> 
> 
> 
> He'll not see you to busy putting fire's out ( sure he start's them himself)
> :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oi! :roll:
> 
> Sorry I would missed you John .. hoped you enjoyed your jaunt - nice neck o tha woods is oor Peebles [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
Click to expand...

Peebles for Pleasure :wink:


----------



## John C

Sad but true the diversion via Peebles to Gala was for a stop off at Forsyth's.

Hev. We have to have another run down into the Borders - that butchers does THE best Scotch Pies in the world, period. As for the Haggis, Turnip and Tattie pie - oh ffs they are good!


----------



## rabTT

*wallsendmag*, so you've heard - you know what us small towns are like..! :twisted:

*John C* my friend, if you like the Scotch, try their pork pies - nothing like your Melton Mowbrays! If you're quick enough tell me what you want and I'll bring them to St Fillans if you're going.


----------



## John C

lol - couple of the Haggis would go down a treat if you can be arsed!

God I love this forum!


----------



## rabTT

John C said:


> lol - couple of the Haggis would go down a treat if you can be arsed!
> 
> God I love this forum!


Should be going there tomorrow (cooking supper for the troops, tomorrow nightshift) so I'll pick some up for you. I take it you'll be at St Fillans?


----------



## John C

rabvtec said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol - couple of the Haggis would go down a treat if you can be arsed!
> 
> God I love this forum!
> 
> 
> 
> Should be going there tomorrow (cooking supper for the troops, tomorrow nightshift) so I'll pick some up for you. I take it you'll be at St Fillans?
Click to expand...

 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## AberdeenAudi

Morning all

Just a quick update to confirm that Jim and myself will see you on Saturday. We will be bringing an RS4 Avant and a new TT 2.0T Roadster.

I drove past the hotel on Saturday on the way to Oban, and with the sun out its a superb location together with some very driver-orientated roads.

Regards

Matthew

************************************************************
Update
Taking feedback from the Aviemore meet into account, for those who wish to drive either the RS4 or the TT Roadster, please bring your driving licence with you - please note both parts are required if you have a new style licence. I will bring plenty of insurance forms with me. Please note that you need to be over 25 to drive either car... Hev, if you could bring some ID I would be grateful :wink: 
Any questions please email me at [email protected].


----------



## purplequeen

Got the car out the garage today to wash it and the front driver's side spring SNAPPED!! Arrrrgh!! 

I have some lowering springs now ordered arriving next week, but sooo wanted my TT for this event

Does anyone have a spare front driver's side spring (with the 2 pink stripes) they would be willing to let me have so I can get car on the road for Saturday ? I can collect it tonight or tomorrow sometime and Chris can fit it himself (hopefully) in time for Saturday. We're in Bo'ness so I guess within a 50 mile or so radius would be ok.

Anyone........??

If so call me anytime on 07974 801075

Thanks
Claire

[smiley=help.gif] 
[smiley=help.gif] 
[smiley=help.gif]


----------



## saint

You can borrow my TTR for the weekend.......... :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

saint said:


> You can borrow my TTR for the weekend.......... :roll:


In a sort of test drive sort of a way?


----------



## Wallsendmag

ONE sleep [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## trev

purplequeen said:


> Got the car out the garage today to wash it and the front driver's side spring SNAPPED!! Arrrrgh!!
> 
> I have some lowering springs now ordered arriving next week, but sooo wanted my TT for this event
> 
> Does anyone have a spare front driver's side spring (with the 2 pink stripes) they would be willing to let me have so I can get car on the road for Saturday ? I can collect it tonight or tomorrow sometime and Chris can fit it himself (hopefully) in time for Saturday. We're in Bo'ness so I guess within a 50 mile or so radius would be ok.
> 
> Anyone........??
> 
> If so call me anytime on 07974 801075
> 
> Thanks
> Claire
> 
> [smiley=help.gif]
> [smiley=help.gif]
> [smiley=help.gif]


might be able to get you one


----------



## purplequeen

Just looking for a freebie/very cheap spare lying around to tide us over till new springs arrive next week....

If not - then it's the Fffffocus for us


----------



## purplequeen

saint said:


> You can borrow my TTR for the weekend.......... :roll:


but only if I leave a "deposit" of around Â£19k :lol:


----------



## saint

purplequeen said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can borrow my TTR for the weekend.......... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> but only if I leave a "deposit" of around Â£19k :lol:
Click to expand...

Â£17.5k - and it's yours. :roll:


----------



## purplequeen

purplequeen said:


> Got the car out the garage today to wash it and the front driver's side spring SNAPPED!! Arrrrgh!!
> 
> I have some lowering springs now ordered arriving next week, but sooo wanted my TT for this event
> 
> Does anyone have a spare front driver's side spring (with the 2 pink stripes) they would be willing to let me have so I can get car on the road for Saturday ? I can collect it tonight or tomorrow sometime and Chris can fit it himself (hopefully) in time for Saturday. We're in Bo'ness so I guess within a 50 mile or so radius would be ok.
> 
> Anyone........??
> 
> If so call me anytime on 07974 801075
> 
> Thanks
> Claire
> 
> [smiley=help.gif]
> [smiley=help.gif]
> [smiley=help.gif]


Thanks to all the offers of springs - finally got one offa Trev (via Star-Performance) and got the tool for the job from Star as well. Chris did the job perfectly and now the car is all clean and shiny, tucked up in the garage and ready to go! 
[smiley=cheers.gif] to you ALL for your help

Boy am I one happy [easter] bunny!!
See you all tomorrow, looking forward to it!
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## John C

All clean and shiny, not Dave shiny but clean none the less.

Did I mention it's a MkII?

:wink:


----------



## KammyTT

im not going to make it im afraid guys, a bloomin family thing! when is the next meet so i can book it off work now  , hope you all have a great day. and hev look out for the snippets :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

John C said:


> All clean and shiny, not Dave shiny but clean none the less.
> 
> Did I mention it's a MkII?
> 
> :wink:











This is us at customs  Clean shiny and only 4 hours from Newcastle to Limekilns ,who chose a bank holiday weekend :?


----------



## saint

wallsendmag said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> 
> All clean and shiny, not Dave shiny but clean none the less.
> 
> Did I mention it's a MkII?
> 
> :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is us at customs  Clean shiny and only 4 hours from Newcastle to Limekilns ,who chose a bank holiday weekend :?
Click to expand...

Don't mention traffic!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## BreTT

saint said:


> Don't mention traffic!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Surely you didn't dip out on another TT Event saint? It can't possibly be true.... :wink:


----------



## saint

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mention traffic!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you didn't dip out on another TT Event saint? It can't possibly be true.... :wink:
Click to expand...

I did not even dip in - tyvm B :roll:


----------



## BreTT

saint said:


> I did not even dip in - tyvm B :roll:


Very good


----------



## John C




----------



## saint

John C said:


>


What's the weather like?


----------



## slg

Lovely weather yesterday, colder today mainly due to the wind.

The R8s were back out today aswell. (Looked very nice - quite a few of the others managed to get the cameras out quick enough (and others were standing waiting on them coming back round to get pics)

Good to see everyone & thanks to Hev for the Easter eggs hunt this morning (for the kids obviously :roll: )


----------



## John C

Thanks Hev for all the organisation and the chocolate! Nice to meet everyone.

A few pics........

Oh look, it's a car park!










The Boss!










And now there were 2!










Interesting Sky










Two of our younger members!


















Now that's an ass










We seemed to drive for a while but I hadn't thought we had gone THAT far?!?!










The Boss and her wife. :wink:










And you have to have the arty one at the end!


----------



## John-H

Nice pics John! I had a good conversation with your daughter. She was telling me all about her brother blowing raspberries :lol: - She's sweet!

Fabulous weather wasn't it  Here's a few of mine. Sorry we had to rush off. Thanks for organising the event Hev [smiley=thumbsup.gif] . Hopefully see you all at the next one  .

.
.
*"Damn - they didn't leave the keys! Could hotwire it but I'm being watched!" ...*



























*Some experienced organising...*









*There were some blue skies!...*













































*Some strange looking Easter Bunnies!...*


----------



## AberdeenAudi

Thanks for a great day all, made all the more special by the appearance of a number of R8s. Jim and myself are looking forward to two weeks time even more now 

Let us know plans for the next one - sadly we can't talk our way down to Donnington  :wink: And next time I'll hide the keys to any extra special cars I'm planning on bringing.

PS. My vote for next location would be Skye - just to throw up a few more pages onto this thread.


----------



## VeeDubDan

Looks like a good time was had by all. It's a shame I couldn't make it...next time hopefully.

And what's this about a bunch of R8s??!! If they're that common I'm cancelling my order! :lol:


----------



## John C

VeeDubDan said:


> Looks like a good time was had by all. It's a shame I couldn't make it...next time hopefully.
> 
> And what's this about a bunch of R8s??!! If they're that common I'm cancelling my order! :lol:


Peter's quote and pics from Other Marques



phope said:


> lovely looking machine 8)


----------



## phope

a few pics flung up on Flickr...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 058420990/

and what's wrong with this pic?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## CapnOats

phope said:


> a few pics flung up on Flickr...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 058420990/


Nice collection, once I get a disc from Richard, I'll bung mine up on flickr too.

In the mean time you should consider adding them to, I dump all of mine in there too.
http://www.flickr.com/groups/audi-tt/


----------



## rabTT

Hi All

I just wanted to say that, for my first 'official' meet, I had a brief but wonderful time. For those in the know (and that's all I'm going to say in the public forum), my Mum is on the mend - thanks to all the help and thoughts that were given prior to my speedy departure on Saturday.

*Hev*, great to meet you at last and thanks for a well organised get together 8) 
*trev*, thanks for being a real bud and loaning me the satnav .. it had trouble keeping up with me! I'll pm/text you soon.
*John C*, enjoy the haggis  
*Jac*, thanks for opening the shop :lol: 
*Mon*, sorry I never got to catch up with you much but when you're the Creche Meister..you gotta do what you gotta do, mate! :lol: 
*purplequeen*, Claire/Chris - fab chatting to you pair and keep in touch. Don't forget the vid!

Oops  - almost forgot .. Andy/Val, it was nice meeting to two and hope to see you at the next meet. Helen  look after that 'baby' of yours! :wink:

Jim C, I'll be in touch before my service. And to all you other attendees, nice meeting you all and I look forward to seeing y'all again soon!


----------



## Wallsendmag

We got backin time for the match ,just  2mile queue at the roadworks on the M74. After all that a boring score draw ,not a patch on the bear hunt last night :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks to Matthew and Jackie for the evenings entertainment and not forgetting the guest appearance of Dave C as the polar bear :wink: If only I hadn't picked up that nice stone chip on the bonnett


----------



## trev

Hi Folk's Thank's for a good weekend ( what we had of it :lol: )
this is what we had to head home for well worth it  









thanks to Jim & Janet for picking up the tab for the meal forgot about paying :roll: 
Rab it;s ok just hold onto the sat/nav will see you later on. hope your mum gets better soon,


----------



## jock

Is that a bear or Jac-in-a-Box?

Jock


----------



## MonTheFish

dedication...thats what you need!!!!


----------



## jock

Glencoe - for those who were brave enough to drive onto the helipad, eh Andy and Hev?










Jackie-in-a-Box in a familiar pose!










Nice car and lovely scenery in Glencoe.










Glencoe again.

Jock


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Fabulous weekend! Thanks for arranging Hev 

Great to see all the old faces and a few new ones...excellent entertainment from "mini-mon" too :lol: :lol:

I wondered how long it would be before the _hat_ appeared - thanks H 

Rab - sorry you had to leave early; hope your Mum makes a speedy recovery 

Jackie and Dave xx


----------



## jock

I thought you would be disppointed if I didn't post it Dave. Hope Jackie likes hers too!!!

Here is one of our leader - is that a halo?

... and why does she need FOUR glasses???

:lol:










Jock

8)


----------



## John-H

You all went to Glencoe on the Sunday? I wish I'd managed to stay on till then - that's one of my favourite places :mrgreen:


----------



## Wallsendmag

John-H said:


> You all went to Glencoe on the Sunday? I wish I'd managed to stay on till then - that's one of my favourite places :mrgreen:


It was bl**dy freezing though see the frozen fish below :lol:


----------



## John-H

wallsendmag said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all went to Glencoe on the Sunday? I wish I'd managed to stay on till then - that's one of my favourite places :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> It was bl**dy freezing though see the frozen fish below :lol:
Click to expand...

With a coat on  ! It must have been cold :lol:


----------



## saint

John-H said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all went to Glencoe on the Sunday? I wish I'd managed to stay on till then - that's one of my favourite places :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> It was bl**dy freezing though see the frozen fish below :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With a coat on  ! It must have been cold :lol:
Click to expand...

WIMP!!!!!


----------



## MonTheFish

Anna bet me Â£20 I wouldn't wear it


----------



## davyrest

i always miss all the fun dave wearing a fetching hat Mon the fish WEARING A jacket . And the first time i have ever seen jackie with a glass of wine.And then the R8 .
Looks like my weather in bedfordshire was better 22 c and also got offered both jobs and find a hard top for my car for Â£500 . can it get better and also going to be at the annual meet


----------



## Wallsendmag

****Newsaflash****
Polar bears threatened by global warming, may move south
















Old bear and cub seen on Sunday in Scotland :wink:
Sorry Dave


----------



## John-H

:lol: Well I thought it was a new Swissol head buffer :wink:


----------



## davyrest

Well Hev you have had a few days , when and where is the next meet then ???????
Hopefully before the summer meet


----------



## purplequeen

Hello to you all,

First of all a massive *THANKYOU* to Hev for arranging all of this - the amount of effort you put into this is much appreciated (although some "Fox" has eaten ALL the mini-eggs that the Easter-Bunny left on my car....).

Foxy, sorry... Chris and I had a fantastic time and it was great to meet familiar faces as well as new ones - I do hope that we can all get together again before the Donington meet.

Rab - thinking of you and wishing your mum well. The video clip will get made soon - we've not forgotten that sterling (moss?) effort ;-)
Trev & Jim - only down to you guys that my car was there yayyy!

I'll post some pics up as soon as I sort them out,

Looking forward to meeting up with everyone again - hopefully before Donington..??!?
Have a great weekend everyone,
all the best,
Claire and Chris


----------



## John-H

Have you joined AutoAid yet?


----------



## trev

purplequeen said:


> Hello to you all,
> 
> First of all a massive *THANKYOU* to Hev for arranging all of this - the amount of effort you put into this is much appreciated (although some "Fox" has eaten ALL the mini-eggs that the Easter-Bunny left on my car....).
> 
> Foxy, sorry... Chris and I had a fantastic time and it was great to meet familiar faces as well as new ones - I do hope that we can all get together again before the Donington meet.
> 
> Rab - thinking of you and wishing your mum well. The video clip will get made soon - we've not forgotten that sterling (moss?) effort ;-)
> Trev & Jim - only down to you guys that my car was there yayyy!
> 
> I'll post some pics up as soon as I sort them out,
> 
> Looking forward to meeting up with everyone again - hopefully before Donington..??!?
> Have a great weekend everyone,
> all the best,
> Claire and Chris


Cheers claire & chris anything to help out, hope you have your new spring's by now & fitted  see you both at the next meet.
thanks to Hev for a good weekend hope you dont want the map back :roll: think its between Blackford & lochearn (lucky it was only the map that went out of the window :lol: ) hope to see you all soon

Trev & Evelyn x


----------



## John C

Good God folks this dropped onto the second page!!!!

Come on Hev get a new thread started - where else will we talk 5hite to each other. You know how picky some can get when us Jocks take over other threads!


----------



## slg

I must admit I've been surprised by the lack of pics of the meet this year. I have some but most aren't of a TT  and a few of the meal that monthefish wouldn't want me posting! :twisted:


----------



## CapnOats

Hopefully I'll get some pics up this weekend.

Never saw Richard last weekend, so I haven't got my disk of them yet.


----------



## MonTheFish

slg said:


> I must admit I've been surprised by the lack of pics of the meet this year. I have some but most aren't of a TT  and a few of the meal that monthefish wouldn't want me posting! :twisted:


 :roll:


----------



## Hev

Ok Ok Ok Ok Ok Ok.................ya bunch of bully's...............what do you want for the next meet???

Hev x


----------



## John-H

kwala bears


----------



## Hev

:roll:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

Duck billed platypuss or failing that a selection of other rare marsupials. :wink: :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

GO GO GO GO GO Gokarting :wink:

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> GO GO GO GO GO Gokarting :wink:
> 
> Dave


Or that could work


----------



## rabTT

Hi *Hev* .. you have PM


----------



## John C

Hev said:


> Ok Ok Ok Ok Ok Ok.................ya bunch of bully's...............what do you want for the next meet???
> 
> Hev x


we really must have a session on apostrophes darling........ :-*


----------



## AberdeenAudi

Hey all and greetings from sunny Stuttgart.

Jim and myself are over here on the R8 training course and enjoying fine hospitality. The R8 itself is fantastic and I'm even more jealous of the 'few' who were out and about when we were down at St Finnans.

We're pretty much open to majority rule and should be there subject to distance/committments.

Regards

Matthew


----------



## saint

wallsendmag said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> GO GO GO GO GO Gokarting :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Or that could work
Click to expand...

Outdoor karting - as suggested last year - just a bit earlier this time!


----------



## John C

saint said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> GO GO GO GO GO Gokarting :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Or that could work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Outdoor karting - as suggested last year - just a bit earlier this time!
Click to expand...

Bacon butties for all at mine then down the A1 to Raceland - best Â£40 you will spend this side of a Chicken Boona. Certainly beats hanging around in some dodgy car park taking photos!

We need 16 minimum to book but I am sure we can get that.

Time for a new thread Hev?


----------



## Wallsendmag

John C said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> GO GO GO GO GO Gokarting :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Or that could work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Outdoor karting - as suggested last year - just a bit earlier this time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bacon butties for all at mine then down the A1 to Raceland - best Â£40 you will spend this side of a Chicken Boona. Certainly beats hanging around in some dodgy car park taking photos!
> 
> We need 16 minimum to book but I am sure we can get that.
> 
> Time for a new thread Hev?
Click to expand...

Could we come by train that A1 a B****r :wink:


----------



## Hev

Plans are afoot people :wink:



John C said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Ok Ok Ok Ok Ok.................ya bunch of bully's...............what do you want for the next meet???
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> we really must have a session on apostrophes darling........ :-*
Click to expand...

A session on apostrophes????? Is that what you are calling it now? 

Hev x


----------



## purplequeen

Hi all

Here's a movie of some crazy driving by oor Rab, the Fireman!

Address for movie is:

www.funkydesigns.co.uk/AudiTTLowRes.mov

its in quicktime format and is 5.7MB (you have to DL it all before it 
plays)

Some pics to follow

Better late than never!
Claire and Chris


----------



## Hev

:lol: 
Fab video Claire and Chris..................proof that I wasn't to blame for the pace on the first leg!

Hev x


----------



## rabTT

. . I can't seem to open it [smiley=bigcry.gif] .. my QuickTime shows an Error 108 (whatever that is) :roll: UPDATE: now I'm getting my QuickTime window but a "?" mark on the 'Q'

Any ideas or any change of getting it in another format? Pretty please!


----------



## trev

rabvtec said:


> . . I can't seem to open it [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Not opening for me aswell


----------



## Wallsendmag

trev said:


> rabvtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> . . I can't seem to open it [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Not opening for me aswell
Click to expand...

Thank God for that ,thought it was just me and Vista :roll:


----------



## trev

:lol: :lol:


----------



## rabTT

Hi folks .. bumping this back to the front of the queue to see if anyone has got a 'fix' for us to view the vid . .


----------



## slg

I've seen it - not enough footage of mine though!


----------



## rabTT

purplequeen said:


> Hi all
> 
> Here's a movie of some crazy driving by oor Rab, the Fireman!
> 
> Address for movie is:
> 
> www.funkydesigns.co.uk/AudiTTLowRes.mov
> 
> its in quicktime format and is 5.7MB (you have to DL it all before it
> plays)
> 
> Some pics to follow
> 
> Better late than never!
> Claire and Chris


..sorry to harp on about this one, but a few of us still can't open the vid :? any chance of someone changing the format and re-posting..?


----------



## CapnOats

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

Try opening it with that. It can play just about every video format known to man.


----------



## rabTT

See, now that's where you've stumped this technophobe! If I download this software, how does that allow me to click on the vid link and open it? Will it not still try to open it from source ie QuickTime?


----------



## purplequeen

Hey Rab, PM sent in reply to yours.

Folks, sorry about not replying, I'm actually watching this topic but it's not telling me when there are replies - strrrange. I'm getting all other emails in my account....
I'll get Chris to see what he can do to get a better format. More soon....

trev and wallsendmag - will let you know,

take care for now and cu all soon!

Claire & Chris


----------



## Wallsendmag

Strange its just worked on my laptop


----------



## purplequeen

rabvtec said:


> See, now that's where you've stumped this technophobe! If I download this software, how does that allow me to click on the vid link and open it? Will it not still try to open it from source ie QuickTime?


Hey Rab, if you right-click on the hyperlink and select "Save Target As" and save it on hard drive.
The download the software.
Then go to Explorer and right-click on the movie and use the "Open with" option and it should be listed there somewhere (saves you changing all your File Associations). 
OR open the Software and then open the .mov file from within the software,

HTH
Claire


----------



## rabTT

Hi Claire, I'll give that a wee go  I had already downloaded the software and tried but no luck. I'll reinstall it and give it another bash. I've emailed Chris also for a hard copy :wink:

Rab [smiley=fireman.gif]


----------



## trev

I think we should all go back up their and film it again :lol:
(no point me downloading it we were 3 miles at the back of you lot)


----------



## phope

trev said:


> I think we should all go back up their and film it again :lol:
> (no point me downloading it we were 3 miles at the back of you lot)


You'd never find the road again........................remember you threw the map out of the window :lol:

Hev x


----------



## rabTT

phope said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we should all go back up their and film it again :lol:
> (no point me downloading it we were 3 miles at the back of you lot)
> 
> 
> 
> You'd never find the road again........................remember you threw the map out of the window :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

lol - yeah, along with his dummy :lol: :lol:

(*Hev*, how's the kart organising going..?)


----------



## trev

phope said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we should all go back up their and film it again :lol:
> (no point me downloading it we were 3 miles at the back of you lot)
> 
> 
> 
> You'd never find the road again........................remember you threw the map out of the window :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...


----------



## trev

lol - yeah, along with his dummy :lol: :lol:

(*Hev*, how's the kart organising going..?)[/quote]

Evelyns not happy at you for calling her a dummy :roll:


----------



## rabTT

Hey, Evie's no dummy [smiley=sweetheart.gif] . . :roll: LOL

I got the vid to run .. ermm, I wasn't going THAT fast down that road, was I?


----------



## trev

[

I got the vid to run .. ermm, I wasn't going THAT fast down that road, was I? [/quote]

dont know mate we were stuck behind that tractor :roll:


----------



## slg

trev said:


> [
> 
> I got the vid to run .. ermm, I wasn't going THAT fast down that road, was I?


 dont know mate we were stuck behind that tractor :roll:[/quote]

lucky you....I got stuck behind a couple of new shape 3.2s!!!! :wink:


----------



## trev

slg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I got the vid to run .. ermm, I wasn't going THAT fast down that road, was I?
> 
> 
> 
> dont know mate we were stuck behind that tractor :roll:
Click to expand...

lucky you....I got stuck behind a couple of new shape 3.2s!!!! :wink:[/quote]

:lol: bet it was blue :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

trev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I got the vid to run .. ermm, I wasn't going THAT fast down that road, was I?
> 
> 
> 
> dont know mate we were stuck behind that tractor :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lucky you....I got stuck behind a couple of new shape 3.2s!!!! :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: bet it was blue :wink:[/quote]
I'm not used to those wee small roads ,we have motorways in the metropolis :roll: :lol:


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I got the vid to run .. ermm, I wasn't going THAT fast down that road, was I?
> 
> 
> 
> dont know mate we were stuck behind that tractor :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lucky you....I got stuck behind a couple of new shape 3.2s!!!! :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: bet it was blue :wink:
Click to expand...

I'm not used to those wee small roads ,we have motorways in the metropolis :roll: :lol:[/quote]
you were still in front of me  :lol:


----------

